# Victory VAP Target Elite V1 arrows



## SELABraveheart (Jun 20, 2017)

Has anybody on here shot these arrows? Need some reviews before deciding between these and the Easton Carbon 1's. (For a 35 pound one piece Fiberglass/Wood recurve) The Elites are .001 and the C1's are .003..............


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I’ve found the VAPs to be straighter, even in the V6 compared to carbon ones. A little lighter also. I used the Tophat pts and f-nocks and won a lot of shoots last year. I have some 500,600,700 & 900 on hand if that tells you anything.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

I agree with arrow.
Very nice arrows.
I run Top Hat and pin nocks.
They tend to run a little stiff.

Nick


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

VAP’s run stiffer than the tune charts show. 

If you pro cut the Carbon Ones (front and back, then square them using a squaring tool), you will get them pretty decent. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I've used them for awhile now. My only complaint is that you have to go with Top Hat or Victory's points. Personally I don't like the longer point profile. I shave down Easton A/C/E points which are slightly bigger than the VAP points.



Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

SELABraveheart said:


> Has anybody on here shot these arrows? Need some reviews before deciding between these and the Easton Carbon 1's. (For a 35 pound one piece Fiberglass/Wood recurve) The Elites are .001 and the C1's are .003..............


They run about 1/2 spine stiff and they work better with spin vanes

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

They are great shafts, but I have to agree with Bob Furman. The vaps are most likely straighter but the points will bend easily if you hit anything hard. If this happens you will have different lengths for the clicker which will obviously cause problems. Also, the spine on vaps should be less consistant around the shaft (hence "spine aligned") due to the manufacturing method. This means that they should have worse spine tolerances than the Easton's, but you can get them close with perfectly aligned nocks.

Bottom line, it doesn't really matter, I know tons of people who great experiences with both. Get which ever one feels/looks/prices the best.


----------



## jdoc (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't shoot the target arrows but i have made the switch to vap V1 elite and tko elite hunting arrows and am very pleased with them. They are tough, very straight, very thin and just last.


----------



## alithearcher (Sep 18, 2017)

I used carbon one 660, vap V1 700 and 600. Vaps are easy to tune. 700 with 90 great or 600 with 140 grains tuned for the same setup. Points easily bend compared to a/c/e points very poor quality. However, the first dozen of 700s didn't group well. The second dozen and 600s were very good at 70m or 90m. I also tried 80 to 140 gr with 700 and 600, but the added weight is way on the back and doesn't change tuning or FOC much. A/c/e points are also better in that sense. Carbon ones didn't work as well for me at any distance. I don't even use them now.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

VAP1 are excellent shafts. I shoot ACE 620 outdoors and for VAP indoors the 700 tune well. If you use Top Hat points the shaft will tune stiffer than VAP points due to the extra long shank on the Top Hats. I perfer not to use them for that reason. I also have drawn blood with the needle sharp tips and now file the tip down.

I believe these are Top Hat - long shank!


----------



## SELABraveheart (Jun 20, 2017)

teebat said:


> They run about 1/2 spine stiff and they work better with spin vanes
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


Lancaster recommended the 600 spine for my 35 pound one piece recurve bare bow AND my SF Forged Plus with 36 pound SF Carbon Elite limbs. 

I'm considering Sitar & Sitar Spider Vanes or XS Spin Wings with Beiter out knocks. 

What do yall think?...............


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

SELABraveheart said:


> Lancaster recommended the 600 spine for my 35 pound one piece recurve bare bow AND my SF Forged Plus with 36 pound SF Carbon Elite limbs.
> 
> I'm considering Sitar & Sitar Spider Vanes or XS Spin Wings with Beiter out knocks.
> 
> What do yall think?...............


 I'm shooting spiders and xs split between a dozen arrows I shoot at 30m. Grouping is similar. The spiders are more durable but only slightly. Haven't had a chance to shoot them at 50 and 70 yet.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

SELABraveheart said:


> Lancaster recommended the 600 spine for my 35 pound one piece recurve bare bow AND my SF Forged Plus with 36 pound SF Carbon Elite limbs.
> 
> I'm considering Sitar & Sitar Spider Vanes or XS Spin Wings with Beiter out knocks.
> 
> What do yall think?...............


Please start a new thread on this. You will get a better response.

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

I've shot both C1 and the Vaps, both good arrows, the Vaps are lighter and better component fit.

Last year I switched to the 3DHV, these shoot better than the V1's for me, Victory don't have pin bushing but someone told me the Gold Tip bushing works which the do.

I saw a lot of people using Vaps at WA3D worlds in France, myself and Swedish guy took 3rd & 2nd in Barebow using 3DHV's (1st ACE's) so I rate them comparable to ACE's in performance for less money.


----------



## jarda (Nov 12, 2003)

Steve, where do you buy in Europe 3dhv. I can not find any archery shop.
Thanks


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

jarda said:


> Steve, where do you buy in Europe 3dhv. I can not find any archery shop.
> Thanks


IXPE, Sherwood archery in Finland, The Archery Shop UK sell them also. Sherwood are the cheapest I've seen to date.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

How can you bend a stainless steel point besides hitting something solid like a rock?
And that would probably just dull it.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Nick1959 said:


> How can you bend a stainless steel point besides hitting something solid like a rock?
> And that would probably just dull it.


From what I've seen the points have a longer profile, made of a cheaper alloy and hitting other arrows? Hitting the ground on a missed shot? Hitting a metal part on a target stand?



Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Will have to take a look at mine.
The Victory points are Top Hat.
But I suppose would be kind of hard to break off stainless.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Info from website


+ TopHat® SL Convex Point


- designed for target competition with an elongated bullet
shaped point. The sharp tip ensures a straight entry into
the target and prevents glance-outs in crowded targets.
- machined from stainless steel to a special profile that fits a
large selection of shafts with an inside diameter of .166"
(ACE, Carbon One, VAP etc.)
- weight adjustable with two break-off sections
- a High Precision Product, made in Germany

- available sizes:
Type I: (fits shafts with O.D. of up to .218")
60 - 70 - 80 gr. 90 - 100 - 110 gr. 120 - 130 - 140 gr.

Type II: (fits shafts with O.D. of .219" and up)
60 - 70 - 80 gr. 90 - 100 - 110 gr. 120 - 130 - 140 gr.


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

I shoot VAP V1's indoor and outdoor and find them to be an exceptional value. I am using Top Hat tips and agree with the above posts.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Nick1959 said:


> How can you bend a stainless steel point besides hitting something solid like a rock?
> And that would probably just dull it.


Directly behind the point they've made it thinner than the rest of the insert, it seems to be a weak spot, gone through a number of points where it's hit the metal part inside the 3D. I've mentioned this to Blacky at TopHat.


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

SELABraveheart said:


> Lancaster recommended the 600 spine for my 35 pound one piece recurve bare bow AND my SF Forged Plus with 36 pound SF Carbon Elite limbs.
> 
> I'm considering Sitar & Sitar Spider Vanes or XS Spin Wings with Beiter out knocks.
> 
> What do yall think?...............


Same for me except I use Eli vanes

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

Nick1959 said:


> How can you bend a stainless steel point besides hitting something solid like a rock?
> And that would probably just dull it.


Wood, points stuck in bale etc, it happens

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Hit a pin nock and the point will bend. Also the sharp points are brutal on your other arrows.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

A side question... it has been awhile since I built any carbon shafts. Last ones were Bemans and I used hot melt to secure the point to the arrow by heating the point and touching it to a hot melt yellow stick and inserting the glued hot point into the shaft. Now I hear with these ultra thin and light shafts like VAP's that some use a low temp Hot Melt (talk about a oximoron  ) to secure points and pin nock adapters: I did order 2 of these low temp blue sticks. I saw a video of a Auzzie doing just that. What is the consensus nowadays for the adhesive to use for points and pin nock adapters to VAP V1 shafts...... I have just received a half a dozen 600's to try though I think I messed myself up asking for a OAL of 30" from point tip to Better pin nock groove due to the length of these VAP points may come far enough back to touch my rest as opposed to the shorter points I used on Easton arrows that I determined my arrow OAL I wanted. I am hoping they will work without interference but will not know till I build them up. I was going to use them on both my fita and barebow bows... I may be good with the BB due to the corner of the mouth anchor instead of the under chin one for the Fita rig


----------



## nickle (Sep 25, 2017)

I gave up on the blue low temp glue after leaving too many tips in the target. I have no problem with reg. hot melt in my vaps


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

JimDE said:


> A side question... it has been awhile since I built any carbon shafts. Last ones were Bemans and I used hot melt to secure the point to the arrow by heating the point and touching it to a hot melt yellow stick and inserting the glued hot point into the shaft. Now I hear with these ultra thin and light shafts like VAP's that some use a low temp Hot Melt (talk about a oximoron  ) to secure points and pin nock adapters: I did order 2 of these low temp blue sticks. I saw a video of a Auzzie doing just that. What is the consensus nowadays for the adhesive to use for points and pin nock adapters to VAP V1 shafts...... I have just received a half a dozen 600's to try though I think I messed myself up asking for a OAL of 30" from point tip to Better pin nock groove due to the length of these VAP points may come far enough back to touch my rest as opposed to the shorter points I used on Easton arrows that I determined my arrow OAL I wanted. I am hoping they will work without interference but will not know till I build them up. I was going to use them on both my fita and barebow bows... I may be good with the BB due to the corner of the mouth anchor instead of the under chin one for the Fita rig


I use the low temp stuff get it in bulk from Lowe's have been using Caps for 3 years, never have I had a problem

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Seattlepop said:


> VAP1 are excellent shafts. I shoot ACE 620 outdoors and for VAP indoors the 700 tune well. If you use Top Hat points the shaft will tune stiffer than VAP points due to the extra long shank on the Top Hats. I perfer not to use them for that reason. I also have drawn blood with the needle sharp tips and now file the tip down.
> 
> I believe these are Top Hat - long shank!
> 
> View attachment 6354635


do you happen to know which tophats would be needed for the v1s (mine are 1000s). They seem to sell them based on OD since they're all .166 ID


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

huckduck said:


> do you happen to know which tophats would be needed for the v1s (mine are 1000s). They seem to sell them based on OD since they're all .166 ID


Sorry for the delay in responding. I've been to Oak Island, NC the last few days. I have VAP1 shafts 600, 700, 800, and 1000 and one size fits them all perfectly. The Top Hat box says: TopHat SL Convex .166 120-140 B.O. Type 1.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Stephen Morley said:


> I've shot both C1 and the Vaps, both good arrows, the Vaps are lighter and better component fit.
> 
> Last year I switched to the 3DHV, these shoot better than the V1's for me, Victory don't have pin bushing but someone told me the Gold Tip bushing works which the do.
> 
> I saw a lot of people using Vaps at WA3D worlds in France, myself and Swedish guy took 3rd & 2nd in Barebow using 3DHV's (1st ACE's) so I rate them comparable to ACE's in performance for less money.


Agree. The 3DHV's work better for me also.


----------



## SELABraveheart (Jun 20, 2017)

For all that are shooting the VAP Elites, what kind of nocks are you using? 

They are supplied with a Bohning F nock. 

I was going to use a Beiter Out-Knock (Suggested for all-carbon arrows) or Beiter Pin-Nock................


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Ive used : beiter in-out, g nock, pin+Easton g nock. I like the beiter in-out the most.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

G-nocks because i salvaged them from my plat+


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

SELABraveheart said:


> For all that are shooting the VAP Elites, what kind of nocks are you using?
> 
> They are supplied with a Bohning F nock.
> 
> I was going to use a Beiter Out-Knock (Suggested for all-carbon arrows) or Beiter Pin-Nock................


G nocks work fine in VAP's. That's what my wife and daughter were using in theirs.

As for the point glue, if you are careful to clean the inside of the shaft with a q-tip dipped in alcohol, the blue low temp Bohning will work just fine.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

limbwalker; As for the point glue said:


> This is what I do... never (knock on wood) had one come out.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

One thing is that Victory makes two different breakaway points a large and a small ....... I used the drop down the first time I ordered VAP's and only saw one version breakaway point and ordered it when I ordered the arrows. My arrows were 600's and the points I ordered were large. No real issue building them or shooting them into a target but withdrawing on say a bag target became a issue because there was a lip between the back of the point and the beginning of the arrow shaft. This tested even hot melt adhesion abnormally. For your arrows get the small breakaways.

I use #1 Beiter pin nocks and VAP pin nock adapters with my VAP V1's


----------



## KalinC14 (Aug 30, 2017)

I shot the standard vaps last year for field and got some good groups out of them. I am going to try and make them work this year but I got a new bow since then and might need a lighter spine. If so I will get the vap target elites again. I think they are a very good arrow. I have not used the carbon ones, but have heard good things about them. I’m sure you’ll be happy with either one


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 6, 2003)

Have been shooting Victory VAP V1 450's for several months now for target compound archery. 
Start by saying, this is the first time in decades of archery that I still have the original dozen shafts. Tough as hell ! Also precise tolerances in both weight & spine.
Having tried a lot of different arrows in my years of archery, I am a huge Victory VAP fan !

My only criticism is the tapered ultra sharp points. In tight groups they inflict damage to vanes .

Anyone aware of another less tapered point that will fit the 450 size without any alterations etc ?


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I searched for some, but no luck. TopHat are about the same. I ended up sanding down some Easton ACE points for some of my VAPs. You could always file off the point a bit. I found it easier to place each point in a drill press and written on it a little bit ay a time.



Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Ozzy said:


> Have been shooting Victory VAP V1 450's for several months now for target compound archery.
> Start by saying, this is the first time in decades of archery that I still have the original dozen shafts. Tough as hell ! Also precise tolerances in both weight & spine.
> Having tried a lot of different arrows in my years of archery, I am a huge Victory VAP fan !
> 
> ...


I've drawn blood with both VAP and Top Hat pts. I put the points in a drill and hold a file on the tip to round them off just a mm.


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 6, 2003)

Seattlepop said:


> I've drawn blood with both VAP and Top Hat pts. I put the points in a drill and hold a file on the tip to round them off just a mm.


I have just filed the point a smidge.
Hopefully it will save some re-fletching. 
Those sharp points have completely pierced several vanes.


----------



## Charles A Smith (Dec 9, 2014)

Up there ^^^^ "Victory don't have pin bushing but someone told me the Gold Tip bushing works which the do."
The pin nocks from Victory are a sloppy fit in my shafts. Do you guys glue them in?


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Ozzy said:


> I have just filed the point a smidge.
> Hopefully it will save some re-fletching.
> Those sharp points have completely pierced several vanes.


Here are what mine look like after filing:


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Charles A Smith said:


> Up there ^^^^ "Victory don't have pin bushing but someone told me the Gold Tip bushing works which the do."
> The pin nocks from Victory are a sloppy fit in my shafts. Do you guys glue them in?


I do. Just a tiny dab of hot melt works great. Dip in hot water to remove. I find you don't need it to be boiling as you do removing points.


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 6, 2003)

Seattlepop said:


> Here are what mine look like after filing:
> 
> View attachment 6495181


Neat job. Think I need to acquire a better quality file :embara:


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Ozzy said:


> Neat job. Think I need to acquire a better quality file :embara:


Put them in the drill and before spinning them, swipe a file across the tip (I do three passes) exactly the same for all of them. Then spin the point in the drill while holding the file angled on the tip so you don't take off any more lengthwise and round the edges. Viola!


----------



## fwt1712 (Feb 7, 2014)

Are V1s a worthwhile step up from Easton Carbon Ones (500 spine, 30 5/8" from nock to carbon end with 120gn points) - they will be straighter, lighter and skinnier; all good things I presume? Not looking to go to ACEs but wondering if it is reasonable step. The other (bigger?) confusion is spine choice as the victory charts and spine calculator don't appear to be giving the same outcomes i.e. anything from 700 to 500. I am shooting fita comp using a gmx with winex limbs etc and am holding 43# (measured) otf and not looking to increase. The 500 C1s are holding a solid tune at all distances so wondering if 500 is the way to go? Thanks Nigel.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Yes better than C1s and I'd shoot the .500s.


----------



## Speedly (Jan 23, 2019)

SELABraveheart said:


> For all that are shooting the VAP Elites, what kind of nocks are you using?
> 
> They are supplied with a Bohning F nock.
> 
> I was going to use a Beiter Out-Knock (Suggested for all-carbon arrows) or Beiter Pin-Nock................


According to the Beiter site, there isn't an Out-Nock that fits the VAPs. You might be thinking of in-out nocks.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

LAS closed out the older logo VAPs. I bought a ton for my JOAD club-mainly 1000-1100-1200. they run a bit stiff, I use Bohning pin nocks in most of them with either Flex fletch or Spider Vanes. As the price I paid for them -well below even wholesale-I cannot be happier. my smaller lady archers have been very happy with them. The quality is very good and I found that the V3s are as straight as the V1s as long as i didn't set them full length. they are a great choice for field due to the weight


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

fwt1712 said:


> Are V1s a worthwhile step up from Easton Carbon Ones (500 spine, 30 5/8" from nock to carbon end with 120gn points) - they will be straighter, lighter and skinnier; all good things I presume? Not looking to go to ACEs but wondering if it is reasonable step. The other (bigger?) confusion is spine choice as the victory charts and spine calculator don't appear to be giving the same outcomes i.e. anything from 700 to 500. I am shooting fita comp using a gmx with winex limbs etc and am holding 43# (measured) otf and not looking to increase. The 500 C1s are holding a solid tune at all distances so wondering if 500 is the way to go? Thanks Nigel.


I was shooting C1's before V1's and actually won European 3D's with the V1's so a good arrow for the money. The first thing I noticed with the the V1's was component fit was more precise, a lighter arrow matched with Top Hat points just group much nicer.

Last year I started shooting the 3DHV's also a great shaft for the money.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Speedly said:


> According to the Beiter site, there isn't an Out-Nock that fits the VAPs. You might be thinking of in-out nocks.


I've used out-nocks on VAPs, you just have to measure the OD and for some use teflon.


----------



## Speedly (Jan 23, 2019)

You have my attention. Which size did you purchase?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim C said:


> LAS closed out the older logo VAPs. I bought a ton for my JOAD club-mainly 1000-1100-1200. they run a bit stiff, I use Bohning pin nocks in most of them with either Flex fletch or Spider Vanes. As the price I paid for them -well below even wholesale-I cannot be happier. my smaller lady archers have been very happy with them. The quality is very good and I found that the V3s are as straight as the V1s as long as i didn't set them full length. they are a great choice for field due to the weight


Nice snag. I would have done the same thing in your shoes.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Speedly said:


> You have my attention. Which size did you purchase?


That depends on the spine, you have to measure.


----------



## DanInglis (Feb 5, 2018)

I've shot the V1s with both Victory points and pins, its a great arrow! The points can bend though. They do run stiff though. I had to use 140g points on 600 spine at 36lbs (29.5") to get them to tune so keep that in mind.


----------

